# ISO Tarragon Recipes



## Cath4420 (Jan 26, 2008)

Does anyone have any good ideas for recipes using Tarragon?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 26, 2008)

When I think tarragon, I think Chicken dishes, then egg/omelet ones. Try searching for Chicken Tarragon...or Tarragon Chicken...

Have Fun!


----------



## jkath (Jan 26, 2008)

Yep, definitely chicken, and pork too 

Also, for something different, a good, grilled steak is yummy when topped with a tarragon/cream sauce.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 26, 2008)

Add see, my first thought is Salmon. 

I love the combo of grapefruit and tarragon, makes a real zippy gastrique, or sorbet. Also plays well with kiwi.

For simple sauces, it goes anywhere you would use fine herbs, but depending on what kind of Tarragon. Spanish tends to be spicy.

Makes great compound butters for seafood too.


----------



## jkath (Jan 27, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> I love the combo of grapefruit and tarragon



OH MY GOSH! that sounds fantastic


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 27, 2008)

it is great, you will be surprised, for real.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a recipe for a tarragon sauce to go over poached salmon, made with mayo, white wine vinegar, tarragon and salt (there might be more - that's all I can remember). PM me if you want the recipe and I'll post it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 28, 2008)

My two favorite uses for tarragon is 1) stuffed into the cavity of a whole roasting chicken or used in a pan sauce for chicken breasts, & 2) chopped into mayonnaise along with a dash of tarragon vinegar & some minced garlic to accompany whole boiled chilled lobster.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 28, 2008)

What Breezy wrote reminds me - we've used tarragon when making wine-butt chicken. Put some tarragon in the can and under the breast skin before grilling.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2008)

Marinate some chicken breasts that have been sliced into strips in a combination chicken broth, white wine, and fresh tarragon.  About 4 hours should do it.

Saute chicken, saute mushrooms, reduce some chicken stock with a few more sprigs of fresh tarragon a bit then thicken with a slurry, add back chicken and mushrooms (of course, salt and pepper accordingly), toss in your favorite pasta.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is a yummy pictoral of a *Chicken with 40 Cloves of Garlic* variation. Try subbing Tarragon for the thyme (This looks WAY better than my recipe!)

I also love a nice tarragon vinaigrette.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh yes, how about some Green Goddess Salad Dressing!


----------



## Clienta (Jan 28, 2008)

I love fresh tarragon on roasted beets with a little balsamic vinegar & goat cheese or feta.

I also make a vinaigrette with tarragon, honey, balsamic & olive oil.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jan 29, 2008)

It is delish in spinach with some sour cream and cayenne pepper s & P


----------



## Bilby (Jan 29, 2008)

I use dried tarragon with dried parsley and dried chives, some powdered mustard and salt and pepper in my flour to dust my (white) fish fillets with before frying in garlic butter.  Yummo!!!!


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 29, 2008)

I use Dried Tarragon as one of the seasonings in my Clam Chowder.

At work, we use Tarragon, fresh or dried, whichever we have, to make Bearnaise sauce, which is served with grilled Beef Tenderloin filets.

A few years ago, I tried growing some Tarragon.  I did a web search looking for Tarragon recipes, and got lots of hits.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 29, 2008)

Oooh yes - Green Goddess salad dressing!  Definitely one of my favorites.

I could cry when I think of the large bushy healthy plot of tarragon I had in my herb garden back in NY.  So far have had no luck growing it here in VA - it just does not like the humidity here, which all summer turns the air into a solid substance.  This year I'm thinking of trying some in large deck pots instead of in the ground.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Oooh yes - Green Goddess salad dressing!  Definitely one of my favorites.
> 
> I could cry when I think of the large bushy healthy plot of tarragon I had in my herb garden back in NY.  So far have had no luck growing it here in VA - it just does not like the humidity here, which all summer turns the air into a solid substance.  This year I'm thinking of trying some in large deck pots instead of in the ground.



I've never had an herb grow better in a pot than in the ground.  I've got a recipe for Green Goddess that uses avocado - if I get my rear in gear this would be good tonight to have with dinner - if I can decide what I'm having tonight for dinner that is


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 29, 2008)

Normally I'd agree re: the ground-planting vs. container-planting of herbs, but I'm going to give it a try with tarragon for 3 reasons:

1)  One small plant per 14" inch clay pot will be more than enough room, & I can use a custom mix of well-draining medium.

2)  I can easily cover or move the pots in the event that we're having one of our frequent spells of daily thunderstorms - tarragon does not like being wet all the time.

3)  Our deck is much much higher than ground level & thus has more air movement - even on stifling humid days - & since high humidity & excess moisture seem to be my biggest problem with this plant, this might just do the trick.


----------



## Claire (Feb 7, 2008)

I like tarragon in chicken or fish dishes.


----------



## Cath4420 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Tomorrow is Saturday*

and I am going to head out for salmon, chicken and spinach and could I please have a recipe for Green Goddess, that sounds divine too.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 8, 2008)

Cath4420 said:


> and I am going to head out for salmon, chicken and spinach and could I please have a recipe for Green Goddess, that sounds divine too.


Have you checked the Salads and Salad Dressings forum for a Green Goddess recipe?  If there isn't one there you could start an "ISO Green Goddess Dressing" thread.  

Barbara


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 9, 2008)

*Green Goddess Dressing*

Here's my own recipe for Green Goddess Dressing.  I usually save the marinade from the artichoke hearts to add to marinated chicken breasts that I then bake/broil to serve with the Green Goddess Salad
 
 
BREEZY GREEN GODDESS DRESSING

2 cups mayonnaise
1 tin flat anchovy filets, drained & roughly chopped
1 jar marinated artichoke hearts, drained & roughly chopped
1 tablespoon tarragon vinegar
1-2 tablespoons fresh tarragon, minced
1-2 teaspoons fresh Italian flat-leaf parsley, minced
1 scallion, minced (optional)

Combine all ingredients & allow to mellow in the fridge for at least 30 minutes.  Stir again before tossing with salad greens that should definitely contain a goodly amount of sturdy lettuces like Romaine, Escarole, & Iceberg to hold up to the creaminess of the dressing.


----------



## Cath4420 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Thank you...*

I have a few things to try now - shall let you all know how I go.


----------



## oneoffour (Feb 13, 2008)

Found this on Amazon
*Growing & Using Tarragon: Storey Country Wisdom Bulletin A-195 (Storey Publishing Bulletin, a-195.) (Paperback)*
by Glenn Andrews (Author) "The French, who certainly know about flavor, call tarragon the king of herbs..." (more)*Key Phrases: *tablespoon minced fresh tarragon, Tarragon Vinegar 






*1 Review*​5 star: 

 (0)​4 star: 

 (1)​3 star: 

 (0)​2 star: 

 (0)​1 star: 

 (0)​*See all customer reviews...*

http://www.amazon.com/review/produc...72874-6832048?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1  (1 customer review)





​*List Price:*​$3.95 
*Price:*​*$3.95* & eligible for free shipping with *Amazon Prime *
​Special Offers Available



*Availability:* In Stock. Ships from and sold by *Amazon.com*. Gift-wrap available. 



Only 2 left in stock--order soon (more on the way). 

*Want it delivered Tuesday, February 12?* Order it in the next 7 hours and 57 minutes, and choose *One-Day Shipping *at checkout. See details 
*4 used & new* available from $2.49


​


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 26, 2008)

I made lamb stew from a recipe found her, we had a tarragon vinegar laying around so I threw that in. It was great, had a nice sweet taste that had a way of tying the dish together. Strong tarragon taste with the peculiar taste of lamb seems to work...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

some good ideas here for tarragon, yummy.


----------

